# barbs and tetras mixed?



## SwampyK (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a well established (been running for 2 1/2 years) tetra community tank containing red eyed tetras, glass bloodfin tetras and purple emperor tetras, as well as a couple of ottos and a botia. Having lost a few fish over the past few months from natural causes, i was thinking about adding a new species, and having seen my freinds cherry barbs i thought i might try these. However, some people i have spoken to told me that you can't mix tetras and barbs, full stop. How true is this? will a pair of cherry barbs get along well with the other tankmates? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated, as well as the experiences of other cherry barb keepers. : victory:


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

Where ive worked cherry barbs are the only things we've ever sold alongside tetras. Other species of barb tend to be agressive but cherry barbs are tranquil and are a small species. No reason you can.... but only cherries.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Most Barbs actually get on with tetras just fine! Its just barbs that get too big like tinfoils or barbs like Tiger Barbs when not kept properly (eg big enough tank and in large enough numbers! 4ft and 15+ barbs) that cause problems.

I had a group of 15 adult tiger barbs wiped out by 15 Serpae Tetras 1/3 their size!

Cherry Barbs are probably less aggressive than Emperor Tetras to be honest!

However.. if you can only fit in two barbs, i wouldnt bother as it would just be cruel and unfair to the barbs... and you wont ever see them, cherry barbs are fairly shy and in low numbers they just hide. I wouldnt keep less than 6-10 of them. Othrwise id just say get another couple of tetras to top up your shoals.


----------



## SwampyK (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks for all the advice guys! in the end, decided to get some lovely little Pristella tetras, and they're settling in nicely now :2thumb:


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Frostpaw said:


> Where ive worked cherry barbs are the only things we've ever sold alongside tetras. Other species of barb tend to be agressive but cherry barbs are tranquil and are a small species. No reason you can.... but only cherries.



Yup, Cherries are lovely fish. Best to have about a 1:3 ratio though, because the boys can get a bit boisterous. But mine tend to leave the other fish alone - I have bloodfin tetras, cardinals, angels and kribs with them. But once there's a big ish group of them you tend to see them out and about a lot more. I had 2 boys and about 5-6 girls before they started to come out of the plants. Now I've got about 3 boys and 8-9 girls and they're always out.


----------

